# E brake handle removal/ install



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

So trying to remove the e brake handle it just spins and spins. I assume its been pressed on, I have a new replacement. I dont want to destroy anything, as I'm prone to do. Anyone found a way to remove / install the e brake handel they can pass on. I did read one in here its 6 years old maybe theres something new?
Need to drill the new one a bit? Install with epoxy?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The original has serrations inside the opening and it's pressed on. Just wiggle it back and forth and pull at the same time. The new one is also pressed on but unless its a GM part, I don't know if it has serrations or not. May have to epoxy it.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Droach6498,

I’ve removed the Emergency Brake release handle and vent pull knobs with a Craftsman or Dremel cut off disc (see picture). Go slow and cut two sides of the plastic if needed to split the handle/ knob.

When installing the new handle / knob I use epoxy.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Droach6498,
> 
> I’ve removed the Emergency Brake release handle and vent pull knobs with a Craftsman or Dremel cut off disc (see picture). Go slow and cut two sides of the plastic if needed to split the handle/ knob.
> 
> ...


Did you have to drill the new handle out at all for it to fit? I read an old post the guy said he bored it to .24 maybe he meant .25 or 1/4" but did epoxy too. Ive got lots epoxy so no biggee
Thanks for the help my next venture is to install a wiper pump I just got from Ames


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Droach6498 said:


> Did you have to drill the new handle out at all for it to fit? I read an old post the guy said he bored it to .24 maybe he meant .25 or 1/4" but did epoxy too. Ive got lots epoxy so no biggee
> Thanks for the help my next venture is to install a wiper pump I just got from Ames


Hi, no, I did not have to enlarge the handle hole on the several that I’ve done. It may depend on the reproduction handle used. 
When replacing the vent knobs I did have to drill the hole deeper so each fit at the proper depth. I measured the length of the shaft then the depth of the knob and placed tape on the drill bit at the proper depth so I didn’t drill to deep and ruin the knob.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi, no, I did not have to enlarge the handle hole on the several that I’ve done. It may depend on the reproduction handle used.
> When replacing the vent knobs I did have to drill the hole deeper so each fit at the proper depth. I measured the length of the shaft then the depth of the knob and placed tape on the drill bit at the proper depth so I didn’t drill to deep and ruin the knob.


Thanks I'll giver a go


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Droach6498 said:


> Thanks I'll giver a go


So I got the new one was able to remove the old one like you said pushed in really hard and twisted it came right off the new one went on the same way E Z like ETs girlfriend
But I took the oldone and put white paint on it and cleaned it up looks good, now I have 2 like everything else. its not perfect but its OK


----------

